# Piece and Image



## HaydnBearstheClock

How about this - we choose a piece and post a corresponding image to it that we think describes the musical content perfectly.

Here an image I've found for Haydn's Creation that I found very good: (I can only give the link, as the image is too large)

http://www.wisconsinchamberchoir.org/images/Web/WCC_Creation.jpg


----------



## Giordano

The final minute (or so) of Beethoven's 9th:


----------



## Giordano

Bach Goldberg Variations










_I Sleep Only to Dream of You_ by Longan Drink


----------



## Haydn man

Dufay said:


> The final minute (or so) of Beethoven's 9th:


Would fit pretty well for 1812 as well, just as long as I don't have to listen to it:devil:


----------



## Giordano

Bach Well-Tempered Clavier

Not too satisfactory, but will do for now.


----------



## brianvds

Dufay said:


> The final minute (or so) of Beethoven's 9th:


It would be my choice for the last few minutes of Rach's Symphonic Dances. Or Khachaturian's piano concerto.


----------



## Giordano

Brahms Lullaby


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Dufay said:


> The final minute (or so) of Beethoven's 9th:


That also looks like an excellent pick for Handel's Music for the Royal Fireworks.

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 74 No. 2 in F Major

http://blindflaneur.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/renoir_luncheon_of_the_boating_party.jpg


----------



## mirepoix

'Young girl by fountain' by Henri Lebasque: http://artmight.com/Artists/Henri-Lebasque/Young-Girl-by-Fountain-58493p.html - with the second movement of the Violin Concerto No. 1 by Goldmark, which can be heard here:


----------



## hpowders

Can you perhaps make these images a little larger. I forgot my glasses.


----------



## mirepoix

'Ballerina - Elica - Mare' by Gino Severini
http://www.wikiart.org/en/gino-severini/ballerina-bow-sea

Ravel - Sonata for violin and piano. First movement.


----------



## Weston

Michael Whelan's The Mad Poet (again too large).

The opening five minutes or so of Wojciech Kilar's Angelus.

The subject matter of the work is not intended to be mad or demonic, but it certainly comes across that way for many of us who find muttered manical chanting creepy.


----------



## Cosmos

Chopin's Ballade 4 in f minor reminds me of an out of focus cityscape


----------



## Cosmos

Another pair
This parody (called "Death of a Cyborg")










And Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsody no. 17


----------



## Giordano

Purcell Chaconne (King Arthur)










_Parnassus_ by Anton Raphael Mengs


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Franz Schubert, Impromptu Op. 142 No. 4 in F minor:


----------



## hpowders

Robert Schuman, Frauenliebe und Leben


----------



## Oskaar

the final minute (or so) of Beethoven's 9th:


----------



## mikey

Do I need to name the piece?


----------



## hpowders

mikey said:


> Do I need to name the piece?
> View attachment 55946


Isn't it obvious? Wagner's Wedding Processional from Lohengrin, right?


----------



## Oskaar

Spiegel im spiegel Arvo Pärt


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak *Symphony No. 9 in E Minor, Op. 95, "From the New World": I. Adagio - Allegro molto


----------



## Oskaar

*Grieg:* Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46: Morning Mood


----------



## Oskaar

*Philip Glass - Echorus*


----------



## Weston

oskaar said:


> the final minute (or so) of Beethoven's 9th:
> 
> View attachment 55945


oskaar is back.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

oskaar said:


> *Philip Glass - Echorus*
> 
> View attachment 56059


Welcome back Oskaar. Where _have you _been? _;D_


----------



## Oskaar

*Max Bruch - Violin Concerto No.1 in G minor, Op.26: 2. Adagio*


----------



## Marschallin Blair

mikey said:


> Do I need to name the piece?
> 
> View attachment 55946


Honestly, I can already hear it _before_ seeing it. _;D_

As great as the painting _is_, Rachmaninov's music moves me in a way the painting could never hope to express.

Absolutely sublime music in every way.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Stockhausen- Mixtur 2003









I've been really enjoying Stockhausen recently.


----------



## Oskaar

Marschallin Blair said:


> Welcome back Oskaar. Where _have you _been? _;D_


Thanks! Been hooked on SOUNDROP (Lovely app in spotify), bought a flat, cleaned up 19 messy rooms in my far to big house.

So I am, like Macaulay Culkin not dead!!!


----------



## GioCar

*Mahler *Symphony No 9: IV. Adagio


----------



## Marschallin Blair

oskaar said:


> Thanks! Been hooked on SOUNDROP (Lovely app in spotify), bought a flat, cleaned up 19 messy rooms in my far to big house.
> 
> So I am, like Macaulay Culkin not dead!!!


Bloodied but unbowed.

Lovely.

Onwards!
_
;D_


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Schubert Piano Sonata in B flat


----------



## SeptimalTritone

GioCar said:


> *Mahler *Symphony No 9: IV. Adagio


Interesting! For me, your image makes me think of Das Lied von Der Erde actually. You know how in the final Abschied movement the poem talks about loosing all in life and going to wander in the mountains?


----------



## Cosmos

Beethoven - Grosse Fuge










Kandinsky - Composition VIII


----------



## GioCar

SeptimalTritone said:


> Interesting! For me, your image makes me think of Das Lied von Der Erde actually. You know how in the final Abschied movement the poem talks about loosing all in life and going to wander in the mountains?


*Mahler *Das Lied von Der Erde: 6. "Der Abschied"


----------



## Marschallin Blair

GioCar said:


> *Mahler *Das Lied von Der Erde: 6. "Der Abschied"


Thanks for putting that image in my head.

Yes: but with an ever-so-slight breeze swaying the flowers and as the periwinkle and violet-hued twilight is setting in.

Wonderful.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Richard Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie


----------



## Marschallin Blair

John Delville's _Satan's Treasures _for Scriabin's_ Prometheus Bringer of Fire_






(16:32+ with the chorus until the end of the piece.)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Schoenberg string trio


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Abrahamsen- Schnee


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Boulez- Sur Incises


----------



## SeptimalTritone

For those who love Zelda, in particular Wind Waker:


Brahms string sextet in G


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough

Mozart's Leck mich im Arsch

...maybe I should leave the picture to your imagination.


----------



## hpowders

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique


----------



## scratchgolf

Ravel's Bolero


----------



## Giordano

Ravel's Bolero, alternatively:










©Phil O'Brien/EMPICS Sport Ref 4867


----------



## Giordano

Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber Passacaglia










_The Dead Christ Supported by an Angel_ by Alonso Cano


----------



## hpowders

Charles Ives, Concord Piano Sonata.


----------



## mikey

Most of Scriabin


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Stockhausen- Ensemble










Stockhausen- Stop









Stockhausen- Luzifers Abschied


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Schoenberg- Wind Quintet










Schoenberg- Moses und Aron


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Scelsi- Khoom










Ferrari- Petite symphonie intuitive pour une paysage de printemps









Xenakis- Kraanerg


----------



## brianvds

hpowders said:


> View attachment 56114
> 
> 
> Charles Ives, Concord Piano Sonata.


Or perhaps, alternatively, the image scratchgolf used for Ravel's Bolero...


----------



## Ingélou

Granville Bantock, Pibroch for Cello and Harp (1917)


----------



## Ingélou

Michael Haydn, Missa Sancti Gabrieli


----------



## hpowders

Aaron Copland, Appalachian Spring.

If you want a larger image, simply click on the image.


----------



## DeepR

Scriabin - Vers La Flamme


----------



## DeepR

Roslavets - Etude Op. 14 No. 2 




 (at 5:52)

Glowworm caves


----------



## Cosmos

This one came to me the other day:

Tailleferre, Piano Concerto no. 1










Penshurst Place

Found this pairing while listening to the concerto and reading Ben Jonson's "To Penshurst"


----------



## Ingélou

Jean-Féry Rebel, Chaos & the Elements


----------



## Taggart

Bach's musical offering - 



 - Jordi Savall.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Ingélou said:


> Jean-Féry Rebel, Chaos & the Elements


Wow! Unbelievable piece with unique energy and dissonance, especially considering it was written in 1737!

According to one of the youtube comments, at the beginning few chords all of the notes of the harmonic D minor scale are played together!

He kind of reminds me of how Gesualdo in the Renaissance had a unique chromatic direction orthogonal to the main direction of music growth.


----------



## mirepoix

By Aleksandra Ekster - while these are production designs from 'Salome', I find them appropriate for the second movement of Prokofiev's Lieutenant Kije.


----------



## Ingélou

Handel, The Harmonious Blacksmith














(by American painter Henry Bebie, 1824 - 1888)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Hans Abrahamsen- String Quartet 4










Hans Abrahamsen- Winternacht


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Fuga. Unaccompanied Violin Sonata #3.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Pierluigi Billone- 1 + 1 = 1 (for two bass clarinets)









^This image _perfectly_ describes the piece


----------



## hpowders

Mahler Symphony No. 8.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Diego Minciacchi- Cimeli Zoomorfi for alto flute and tape. A beautiful piece.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Tristan Murail - Un Sogno (for ensemble and electronics) (2014)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Stravinsky- Symphony in C


----------



## Ingélou

Edvard Grieg: Sonata for Cello and Piano in A Minor, Op. 36














Robert Bereny, 1887-1953: Woman playing Cello.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ good stuff.

Was going to write 'you can almost hear that cello', but more accurate would be 'you can almost _feel _that cello'.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ingélou said:


> Jean-Féry Rebel, Chaos & the Elements


Whoa, thanks for posting this. Never heard this composer's pieces before, but am I now very attentive .


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Mahler Symphony 7


----------



## scratchgolf

Glazunov Symphony 7


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven Pastoral Symphony.

Click to enlarge.


----------



## Ingélou

Pierre Attaingnant (1494-1551 or 2 ) - Danceries.


----------



## GioCar

Stravinsky: Les Noces










The violinist is an intruder...blame Chagall.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Peter Ablinger: Der Regen, das Glas, das Lachen (1992)


----------



## Giordano

Handel - How Beautiful Are the Feet of Them (Messiah)










Frank Wesley


----------



## mirepoix

Debussy: Preludes, book 1, No. 8









Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec - 'Alone' (Seule)


----------



## mirepoix

And from the same composer as the previous post -

Debussy, Preludes, book 1, No. 4









By Ralph Barton. Don't know if it has a title. Looks like it dates from anywhere between 1900 and 1920?

Note: cattes.


----------



## GioCar

Varèse: Amériques


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Sibelius - Symphony No. 7









I took that picture last winter.


----------



## scratchgolf

Pavel Haas - String Quartet 2


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Stockhausen- Cosmic Pulses


----------



## hpowders

Aaron Copland Billy the Kid


----------



## hpowders

Debussy La Mer


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Beethoven- Grosse Fugue


----------



## hpowders

Charles Ives Symphony No. 3.


----------



## hpowders

Schubert String Quintet in C Major


----------



## SeptimalTritone

John Adams- Dharma at Big Sur


----------



## hpowders

Sibelius Symphony No. 6.


----------



## hpowders

L'isle joyeuse, Debussy.


----------



## hpowders

Ravel, Bolero.


----------



## hpowders

Prokofiev, Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Georg Haas- In Vain


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor.


----------



## Cosmos

Mahler Symphony 5, Mov. 1 Trauermarch


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven, Symphony No. 5.


----------



## hpowders

Mozart, String Quintet in G minor.


----------



## hpowders

Bartok Music for Strings Percussion and Celesta.


----------



## GioCar

hpowders said:


> View attachment 56664
> 
> 
> Bartok Music for Strings Percussion and Celesta.


Can you please make your images a little bigger? Thanks!


----------



## hpowders

Prokofiev, Symphony Number One, "Classical".


----------



## hpowders

Pettersson Symphony No. 7


----------



## GioCar

hpowders said:


> View attachment 56673
> 
> 
> Pettersson Symphony No. 7


That's better... a little bit more? C'mon, you could make it!


----------



## hpowders

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## hpowders

Aaron Copland Symphony No. 3


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier Book One


----------



## hpowders

Shostakovich Symphony No. 15


----------



## hpowders

Sibelius Violin Concerto


----------



## hpowders

Brahms Violin Concerto


----------



## hpowders

Robert Schumann Piano Concerto


----------



## hpowders

Stravinsky Petroushka


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn Symphony No. 4 "Italian"


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Orchestral Suites


----------



## hpowders

Handel Water Music


----------



## hpowders

Joseph Haydn Symphony No. 104


----------



## hpowders

Joseph Haydn Symphony No. 83


----------



## Cosmos

The last five minutes of Mahler's 2nd


----------



## Cosmos

The Aria of Bach's Goldberg Variations


----------



## Giordano

Bach Chaconne


----------



## violadude

Cosmos said:


> The Aria of Bach's Goldberg Variations


An alternative image for that piece...


----------



## SeptimalTritone

hpowders said:


> View attachment 56569
> 
> 
> Mozart, String Quintet in G minor.


Excellent, hpowders I really like this one.


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> Excellent, hpowders I really like this one.


Thank you!

Composed in memory of his recently deceased father.


----------



## aleazk

Webern - Concerto for nine instruments


----------



## hpowders

^^^Of course it is!! Self-explanatory!


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Orchestral Suite No.3 in D Major

Click to enlarge.


----------



## hpowders

Felix Mendelssohn String Quartet No. 6 in f minor


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough




----------



## SeptimalTritone

Georg Friedrich Haas- Concerto Grosso No. 1 (for alphorns and orchestra) (2014)


----------



## shangoyal

Schubert - Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Murail- L'esprit des dunes (1994)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Messiaen- Des canyons aux etoiles (1974)


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Ferneyhough- Finis Terrae (2012) for 6 voices and mid-sized chamber ensemble


----------



## hpowders

SeptimalTritone said:


> Messiaen- Des canyons aux etoiles (1974)
> 
> View attachment 56807


Yeah. Very nice! Wish I could be there!!


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Schoenberg- Pierrot Lunaire


----------



## SeptimalTritone

...............


----------



## mirepoix

Debussy - La cathédrale engloutie







'Lake Thun, Symmetric reflection' by Ferdinand Hodler

Durosoir - Trio with Piano.







'A universe' by Alexander Calder

Bartok - Rhapsody No. 1 







'Autumn forest' by Endre Bartos


----------



## GioCar

SeptimalTritone said:


> View attachment 56902
> 
> 
> View attachment 56903
> 
> 
> ...............




















Again


----------



## Badinerie

Sibelius The Swan of Tuonela...









Medea Cherubini Callas...









Saint Saens: Samson et Dalila Printemps qui commence


----------



## scratchgolf

Schumann - Symphony 3


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

scratchgolf said:


> View attachment 56930
> 
> 
> Schumann - Symphony 3


Do you know where that photo was taken? Looks something like Switzerland/Austria, but it would be nice to know.


----------



## scratchgolf

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Do you know where that photo was taken? Looks something like Switzerland/Austria, but it would be nice to know.


It's the Rhine River Valley but I'm not certain of the exact location. It is stunningly beautiful though.


----------



## GioCar

scratchgolf said:


> It's the Rhine River Valley but I'm not certain of the exact location. It is stunningly beautiful though.


It looks like the village of Bremm, in Germany...

If so, it is not the Rhine but the Moselle river (a left tributary of the Rhine)

Bremm is one of the most beautiful villages in Europe, and a great place for good wines.
http://www.bremm-mosel.de/

Your picture is so beautiful indeed...it deserves to rename Schumann's Rhenish as "Mosellish"


----------



## mirepoix

Dvořák: Romance in F minor for violin and orchestra Op.11









Painting is titled_ 'I bet that under that dress she's sans pantaloons'_ by Frederic Soulacroix

Bonnal: String Quartet No. 1









Painting is titled_ 'Milionario Volante'_ by Osvaldo Licini.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Cute lady. You made up that title, didn't you?


----------



## mirepoix

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> mirepoix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dvořák: Romance in F minor for violin and orchestra Op.11
> 
> View attachment 57069
> 
> 
> Painting is titled_ 'I bet that under that dress she's sans pantaloons'_ by Frederic Soulacroix
> 
> Cute lady. You made up that title, didn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Well...maybe. Maybe.
Click to expand...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

mirepoix said:


> HaydnBearstheClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...maybe. Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give me that! We have Google.
Click to expand...


----------



## mirepoix

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> mirepoix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give me that! We have Google.
> 
> 
> 
> Since my previous reply I've been giving it some serious thought - including having a furrowed brow - and I now wish to change my answer to "I don't remember".
Click to expand...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

mirepoix said:


> HaydnBearstheClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since my previous reply I've been giving it some serious thought - including having a furrowed brow - and I now wish to change my answer to "I don't remember".
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember if she doesn't have pantaloons on under that skirt? Man oh man, I'd remember that.
Click to expand...


----------



## violadude

Water Music


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

violadude said:


> View attachment 57096
> 
> 
> Water Music


Telemann or Handel?


----------



## mirepoix

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> mirepoix said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember if she doesn't have pantaloons on under that skirt? Man oh man, I'd remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too jaded...
> In any case, she's my kinda gal. And even if she did lose them, she's clearly looks like the type of classy dame who keeps a spare pair in her handbag.
Click to expand...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

mirepoix said:


> HaydnBearstheClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too jaded...
> In any case, she's my kinda gal. And even if she did lose them, she's clearly looks like the type of classy dame who keeps a spare pair in her handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, she's definitely got class.
Click to expand...


----------



## mirepoix

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> mirepoix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, she's definitely got class.
> 
> 
> 
> But hopefully a propensity to not have it when required - and I don't mean in a 'sneaks out the next morning and rifles your wallet and steals your toilet paper (the good soft stuff)' kind of a way.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vaneyes

I s'pose this applies. On the Current Listening thread last month, I put *Cezanne's The Card Players* with *Stravinsky's Jeu de cartes*. That's the best I can do. You'll hafta go over there to see it, though.


----------



## trazom

I only associate the two because one of my friends said the second movement of this concerto reminded him of lying under the shade of a tree next to a stream; and since I don't really talk to him anymore and no one else mentions this concerto, it's pretty much the only image I associate with this piece. I couldn't really find a good pic of that, so I went with the boy and dog fishing painting.

Chopin piano concerto #2 second movement: 












Actually, I used to find this piece a little saccharine and soporific, but now I find it immensely moving, mostly for sentimental reasons.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Ives- The Unanswered Question


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach Mass in B minor.


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Telemann or Handel?


Polluted either way.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

F. J. Haydn, String Quartet Op. 9 No. 1 in C Major -









The Seven Last Words -


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor"


----------



## SeptimalTritone

La Monte Young- The Well Tuned Piano


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Webern- String Quartet


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Scriabin- Piano Sonata 6









The linked youtube video has sheet music. I think that the swinging sextuplet motif in the third measure (and recurring throughout the piece) reminds me of a swinging axe. Very dark music.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Stravinsky- Symphony of Psalms


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Furrer- Piano Concerto


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Karkowski- Mutation


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Debussy- Cello Sonata


----------



## Oskaar

I love this exercize! Make me use all my imaginative and creative sences!

Czardas Monti:









She could as well have cried, or showing any other strong emotion.






You have to go to the hungarian gypsy fiddlers here, for the real thing... I have seen and heard many totally flat versions from classical scolard violinists.


----------



## Giordano

Hildegard von Bingen
Voice of the Living Light


----------



## rrudolph

A couple of obvious ones...

Cage: 4'33"







Robert Rauschenberg, White Painting (3 panel) 1951

Feldman: Rothko Chapel







Mark Rothko, Centre Triptych for the Rothko Chapel. 1966

Perhaps I'll come up with some more imaginitive associations later.


----------



## Albert7

Morton Feldman, For Bunita Marcus


----------



## Bastian

Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Hokusai - Rider in the Snow

I always associate this image with Das Lied; more accurately with 'Der Abschied'.


----------



## DeepR

Rachmaninoff Prelude Op. 32 No. 10 was inspired by this painting (The Homecoming / The Return by Arnold Böcklin)


----------



## Cosmos

Vivaldi "La Folia" Trio Sonata


----------



## Proms Fanatic

At the First Night of the Proms 2015, there was a world premiere of Gary Carpenter's work Dadville. It was inspired by the "sculpture" called Dadaville by Max Ernst that currently resides at the Tate Liverpool. On first viewing, Carpenter thought this was a painting. However he visited the piece a second time and realised that it was a very thin and brittle structure made of cork, which provided some inspiration for the work.

Review - Proms off to a Flying Start


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Another Proms-inspired post. John Wollrich's piece "Falling Down" is a Concerto for Contra-Bassoon and orchestra. Understandably, there are very few works for solo Contra-bassoon parts! This work is in part is inspired by Goya's Caprichos - a series of 80 sketches bemoaning the follies and foolishness that he saw in Spanish society.

The musical work starts with the contra-bassoon solo passage that makes sounds that would send young children into fits of giggles, which is likely a nod to Goya's work.

Wikipedia article on Goya's Caprichos


----------



## Becca

In the 1960s, Angel/EMI records in the US made it a point of putting a significant are work on the jacket cover of their records and it was through those that I 'discovered' JMW Turner. I seem to remember that Rain, Steam & Speed was on the RVW/Barbirolli 5th symphony. There was also one which had a part of a painting of the Battle of Vittoria on a record of Wagner extracts


----------



## Albert7




----------

